# Upgrade series 3 HD



## Dean Wittman (Jun 30, 2013)

I have an odd problem. I have a Series3 HD 32hr Model tcd648250B. I have three older hard drives that are 1 tb 1 tb and 240 g. They all boot up fine in the tivo. I am trying to put a brand new wd green 1 tb in this unit. I have tried winmsf copy and backup and restore to the new drive and when I put the new drive in, the tivo first splash screen shows up and never goes any further then this. The lights on the front stay on and never change. I even bought the instant back for this unit and baked the new wd hard drive and have the same effect. I hear lots about power supplies, but the other three older hd's boot fine. I have also tried mfslive 1.4 backup/restore and same effect. Any suggestions?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

since you're going from a 1tb to a 1tb you can load a linux live CD of your choice and use the dd command.

Anything that will make and restore a mirror image of the disk should work.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You may need to use WDidle3 and disable the intelli park feature to let it boot up. Only Western Digital drives has this.


----------

